# In house Microchipping



## irishmoile1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi

I would just like to ask the members a question, I am a qualified Veterinary Nurse and would like to offer a microchipping service to pet owners. As we all know a journey to the vet can be very stressful for both owner and pet!! 

I very sadly lost my cat last year and very foolishly I did not have her microchipped, something which I off all folks should have known better, as microchipping is a procedure that will give the owner some hope of having their animal returned to them should they be found and scanned.

I still think of her every day and wonder what happened to her. With this in mimd I want to provide a service to pet owners to have their animal microchipped in the comfort of their own home. 

Before I go off and order the equipment I would value your comments as your feedback would be very beneficial to me.

I have not worked out any costs at the moment as I dont want to offer something which may not be any use to anybody.

Kind regards 

LH


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

I know you say you are a vet nurse, but are you a qualified micro-chipper and do you have your registered number? Without it you won't be able to order the equipment or register and chips you implant.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

To back up what Sharon M says, you need to be qualified especially in microchipping and be given an implanter code in order to order the equipment and chips. 

Because we buy our chips in low quantities it actually costs us about £8.50 a chip, in comparison to some vets that pay £3 a chip. 

However we only charge £10 to chip pets and dont make any profit in order to promote chipping. Some vets (given that they only pay £3 a chip) charge £32 in our area....so there is scope to make a profit! If you are going to some ones house you could even charge a call out charge if you wanted.

However a couple of things to consider....
* Most people get their pets chipped as puppies/kittens and most vets do a speciall puppy or kitten package with the vaccinations, chipping, worming, flae treatment...etc and it works out very cheap (to entice people to their practice).
* The government are considering making chipping a requirement, most people think this would be even more of a reason to offer the service, however it is likely that the government will offer free chipping for all current pet owners....i think elsewhere in the uk they offered free chipping for 6 months. Plus our local dog warden does free chipping at local events already.

So there wont be a huge demand....we dont chip many pets and we are probably the cheapest in our area.

Like you said you need to factor in the costs which are the course, the gun, wipes, scanner (costs over £100) and the chips themselves.

So you probably wont make your millions, but if it is something you have a passion for...you will cover your costs.

Jenni


----------



## irishmoile1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi

Thank you for your comments really appreciated, it has given me lots of things to think about  

I have booked myself onto a microchipping course so once completed I will be able to take things further


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

I did my micro-chipping course a couple of months ago, so can chip all my pups before leaving, I've always had them done by a friend that is qualified, but now I can do them at my leisure.


----------

